# Milwaukee Slot Car Show 2/10/2013



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Just received another form for the slot car show in Milwaukee. 

Here's the details.

Where: Knights of Columbus
3200 S.103rd St
Greenfield, WI

Admission is $5 under 16 free. Show starts at 9am and ends at 1pm

For info call 414-771-8903
day of show call 414-573-8903

I do not operate this show. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I've found some awesome deals at these shows. Not sure if I can make this one though. Would love to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

If the stars align right I'll be there lol


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I will try to be there... it would be right at the opening of the doors...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll be a bit later. It's a 4 hour ride one way for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Not going to make it. I made the decision last night. Mainly due to the freezing rain advisories. Did not want to risk my Fiancee, daughter and unborn child for slot cars.  Ugggh frustrated with the weather.


----------

